# Nylon Coffee Roasters, Singapore



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

My partner and I were in Singapore for a week in October and I thought I'd do a quick report back on some of the best cafes and roasters we found when we were there.

First up, Nylon Coffee Roasters in Everton Park.









A small but really nice cafe and roastery in the ground floor of a residential block. Not immediately obvious from the main street but well worth the search!

















They had a varied range of single origins all roasted in house. On our two visits, we had filters (hot and iced) which were prepared using Kalita Wave stainless steel drippers. All were delicious.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks great, didn't manage to try these but I went to artistry a few times and that was incredible


----------

